# john deere 445 kawasaki 22 hp backfires at full throttle



## wannabamechanic (Jun 19, 2009)

hi all. newbie here, trying to be a mechanic. my 22 hp kawasaki engine on jandeere 445 mower starts and runs great, until with a full load such as when mowing at full throttle it backfires, loses power. using partial (almost full ) throttle helped for first 2 mowings but this time it got so bad could not continue to use. i noticed for several years it tends to diesel (run backwards) when you shut it down. could this be a timeing issue? i put in all new fuel at the start of the season.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi wannabamechanic


The dieseling effect comes from timing being to far advanced and the engine RPM is set too high. Reset the timing and lower the RPM's on the fast idle. Check the choke and see if it works properly also see if there is no vacuum leak coming from the intake gasket. Does it backfire from the intake or exhaust ? If it's coming from the exhaust you may be running too lean if it backfires through the intake it's the timing.


----------

